# Moving the nest



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

I am doing some redecoration and need to move my pigeons nest. Will she accept the new location given that she is currently on eggs or will she abandon the eggs?
I will not be placing the nest back where it once was after I am done.

Your advice is most appreciated.

York


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

I have had experiences both ways. I have had to make adjustments in my loft--which I hated to do while they were on eggs. Some I physically placed on top of their eggs and they stayed. Others got confused and abandoned their eggs. As we all know in the pigeon breeding world, provide a little hay for nesting, and they have no problem creating masterpiece after masterpiece!


----------



## york (Jun 26, 2002)

Thank you SM.

This is my pet pigeon and currently is housed in my room which is the very room I am redecorating.

Before I attempt to move her, do you think I should wait until the 2nd egg appears or is it safe to mover her now. (She is sitting on one, and the other has yet to be laid.)

Thanks.


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

I would move her now in hopes that she will lay the 2nd egg and stay with it. I doubt she will set them if you wait to move her. I had had no luck at all when moving them more than a few inches at a time. One of my young hens laid her 1st egg Sunday, but not in the nest. I moved it to the nest and she stayed on it for only a few minutes and the egg was out in the middle of the floor. I move the nest about a foot and placed her on it. She finally got the idea and did lay her 2nd egg in the nest and is tending it fine.
They do have different personalities, so it is difficult to say for sure what she will do. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

